# Second hand shops/cheap furniture



## Dancingboots (Mar 25, 2014)

Hi, we're buying a property near Punta Prima/Playa Flamenca Costa Blanca, initially for a holiday home, it is unfurnished so would appreciate any help from you with regards to cheap furniture places or even 2nd hand to get us up and running. We already know about New to You in Mar Azul so will be giving them a visit when we come out in May but are there any other recommendations?


----------



## Agapito (Dec 3, 2013)

Do you have a DFS near you in Whitley Bay? 
If you know the prices and they suit you, they have a store in San Javier which is not too far from Punta Prima. They also have a website.
Enjoy your new holiday home.


----------



## Dancingboots (Mar 25, 2014)

ahhh cheers yeah we do have one, will check them out, thanks.


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

Dancingboots said:


> Hi, we're buying a property near Punta Prima/Playa Flamenca Costa Blanca, initially for a holiday home, it is unfurnished so would appreciate any help from you with regards to cheap furniture places or even 2nd hand to get us up and running. We already know about New to You in Mar Azul so will be giving them a visit when we come out in May but are there any other recommendations?


You'll find it warmer than Whitley Bay, I should know as I used to live there!


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

There are secondhand shops in Spain run by Cudeca. They are a cancer charity and sell do sell some good secondhand furniture. We have given them good items when renewing furniture. 

I would also like to add, if anyone has anything to throw out or sell cheaply, give Cudeca a thought. They are a worthwhile charity. After all, we all know someone who has had this dreadful illness.


----------



## Dancingboots (Mar 25, 2014)

Aron said:


> There are secondhand shops in Spain run by Cudeca. They are a cancer charity and sell do sell some good secondhand furniture. We have given them good items when renewing furniture.
> 
> I would also like to add, if anyone has anything to throw out or sell cheaply, give Cudeca a thought. They are a worthwhile charity. After all, we all know someone who has had this dreadful illness.


Will keep an eye open for one cheers


----------



## Dunpleecin (Dec 20, 2012)

A great place to get stuff is the auctions if you have one near where you're going. You can also get them to deliver for a reasonable charge. You can pick up a sofa for 20€ quite easily!


----------



## webmarcos (Dec 25, 2012)

Find out if there is a Pikeando near you - they buy/sell second hand Ikea furniture...

Pikeando - Compra venta, muebles usados IKEA de segunda mano.

Segundamano is well worth checking.. http://www.segundamano.es/

There is a app called Wallapop, but I have no idea how extensively it's used in Spain.


----------



## ericban (Oct 18, 2012)

Hi Dancingboots,

I spent many great summers in Whitley Bay, but now live near Roldan, Murcia. If you are into Facebook there are numerous Buy and Sell Groups. These are mostly run by expats and they are a good way to pick up furniture and other household things. Search for: Costa Calida Buy and Sell, Sucina Buy Sell and Swap, Murcia buy and Sell, Valley del Sol Buy and Sell etc. Just type in the area near you and add Buy and Sell to see what is available near you.

There is also Sydney's Auctions near the Tu Padel building on the outskirts of Sucina. It is not too far from Playa Flamenca, they deliver and it is run by a British Expat Family and carried out in Dual English and Spanish languages so that all attendees get a god explanation of what is going on.

Hope this helps
Regards
Ericban


----------

